
Becoming a Full-Stack Developer - coolpythoncodes
http://coolpythoncodes.com/full-stack-developer-guide/
======
westoncb
This is just an annoying, lightly disguised advertisement (with a sketchy pop-
up begging you for permission to do some undefined thing with your
computer—send notifications presumably).

Expect things like:

> Don’t complain about money of getting one because I will show you how to
> make money even as a student.

etc.

------
LeoNatan25
First step: recognize that knowing JavaScript only doesn’t make you full
“stack”, it makes you a web “developer” (at most) who only sees nails they can
hit with 500 pound Node hammer with 10000 warts in the form of isEven()
dependencies.

Grow your skill set and broaden your until you see what “full stack” actually
means.

------
acconrad
I immediately stopped reading when I saw:

> _Most web pages use HTML4, XHTML 1.0 or HTML5_

HTML4?? XHTML? Me thinks whomever wrote this has not been a full-stack
developer for a while. The easiest way to be "full-stack" is to take a
Rails[1] or Django[2] tutorial where you have to write a CRUD app with some
JavaScript and templating on the front-end, and then deploy that to Heroku and
monitor the database for performance improvements.

[1] [https://www.railstutorial.org/](https://www.railstutorial.org/)

[2] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/Server-
side/D...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Learn/Server-side/Django)

